# Who Here Has Their Own Youtube Channels?



## acidlittle (Jan 24, 2012)

Here is a thread where you can post your youtube channel, so long as it's prepper related.

I am acidlittle on youtube, I have some prepping videos, some gun reviews, and various other things on mine, check me out if you want, sub if you want (I hate asking for subs but think I will do a contest on there when I get close to 500 subs).

Anybody else?


----------



## HarshGeometry (Nov 17, 2012)

I've been seriously considering creating a youtube channel (although it wouldn't be prepper oriented) 

Any tips for someone just starting out?


----------



## PreparedTexan (Apr 13, 2012)

I'm PreparedTexan on YouTube. I'm already subbed to you, acidlittle.  I have videos on various preparedness topics, and several gun videos. Also doing a contest at 500. (Only 13 to go. :smile


----------



## acidlittle (Jan 24, 2012)

You are way ahead of me in the sub count man! Lol I'm just sitting at 120ish! You are 20 away, I subbed ya and am going to check out your videos! Hell I'll even go through and click all your links as well


----------

